# Free Online Magazine - ReptiCulture!



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Guys, we've been working on a free online herpetoculture magazine for a while now. We just finished today and are very excited! The good thing about it is it's written by enthusiasts for enthusiasts, meaning you can get involved too! (Please do). Anyway we would really appreciate it if you checked out what we've been working on and give us some feedback. Thanks. ReptiCulture - Home

you can follow us on twitter and facebook too:
twitter: @ReptiCulture
facebook: www.facebook.com/repticulturemagazine


PS. 
We have NO Lizard or Chelonia articles yet, so we desperately need authors in these sections.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

NickBenger said:


> Hi Guys, we've been working on a free online herpetoculture magazine for a while now. We just finished today and are very excited! The good thing about it is it's written by enthusiasts for enthusiasts, meaning you can get involved too! (Please do). Anyway we would really appreciate it if you checked out what we've been working on and give us some feedback. Thanks. ReptiCulture - Home
> 
> you can follow us on twitter and facebook too:
> twitter: @ReptiCulture
> ...


What sort of Chelonia articles would you be looking for as if I can add anything worthwhile to the magazine I would be more than happy to help in the right circumstances.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Have no idea if its just me but seems to be a smart phone comparability issue. Nearly had an epileptic fit its flashing like mad. Will try in the laptop.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

supatips said:


> What sort of Chelonia articles would yowu be looking for as if I can add anything worthwhile to the magazine I would be more than happy to help in the right circumstances.


Care guides/Species Profiles, General Husbandry, Misc articles that sort of thing. What I suggest to people willing to contribute is to have a few ideas for articles and email [email protected] 

Then we can respond to you on whether any are appropriate and go from there. Thanks for that, sounds great. Looking forward to hearing from you :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Jesterone said:


> Have no idea if its just me but seems to be a smart phone comparability issue. Nearly had an epileptic fit its flashing like mad. Will try in the laptop.


Ok, thanks I'll look into that. I haven't tested the website on any phones, sorry.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

NickBenger said:


> Care guides/Species Profiles, General Husbandry, Misc articles that sort of thing. What I suggest to people willing to contribute is to have a few ideas for articles and email [email protected]
> 
> Then we can respond to you on whether any are appropriate and go from there. Thanks for that, sounds great. Looking forward to hearing from you :2thumb:


Now this is going to sound really really silly but who would retain copyright of any submitted article? And what about permissions to reproduce any article in part or full elsewhere. Sorry if that is a bit over the top but I have learnt to be careful with regards to these sorts of things.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Had a quick glance over it, and it all looks really well made. 
I'll have a proper read later when I've got a bit more time, but from what I did read (N. Maura care) I'm yet to fault it.

Well done! :2thumb:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

thanks will have a look


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

Jesterone said:


> Have no idea if its just me but seems to be a smart phone comparability issue. Nearly had an epileptic fit its flashing like mad. Will try in the laptop.


I'm having the same issues on the iPhone Nick. Rapidly flashing page means I can't see it fully view it.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

supatips said:


> Now this is going to sound really really silly but who would retain copyright of any submitted article? And what about permissions to reproduce any article in part or full elsewhere. Sorry if that is a bit over the top but I have learnt to be careful with regards to these sorts of things.


I'll be totally honest, we haven't spoken about that and none of this months contributors has asked. The magazine is free though and I would have no issue with you or any one who contributes from sharing their article elsewhere. Although I would prefer it if they let me know that's what they plan to do prior just as a courtesy. :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

obrowell said:


> I'm having the same issues on the iPhone Nick. Rapidly flashing page means I can't see it fully view it.


Ok thanks for letting me know. You should drop me an email: [email protected] would love to have you contribute :2thumb:



Ryanb0401 said:


> Had a quick glance over it, and it all looks really well made.
> I'll have a proper read later when I've got a bit more time, but from what I did read (N. Maura care) I'm yet to fault it.
> 
> Well done! :2thumb:


Good stuff. As it says on the opening page, all articles are written by enthusiasts (that particular article by myself) so whilst some people may keep their animals slightly differently the article will resolve around how the author keeps/kept their animals. 

I'm glad you like it though : victory:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

NickBenger said:


> I'll be totally honest, we haven't spoken about that and none of this months contributors has asked. The magazine is free though and I would have no issue with you or any one who contributes from sharing their article elsewhere. Although I would prefer it if they let me know that's what they plan to do prior just as a courtesy. :2thumb:


No thats fine it's just that while I don't mind contributing to a free magazine in my free time. I would expect to retain any copyright as the author of any article and do as I see fit with it. I would not like to write an article and have it potentially reproduced elsewhere (for free or paid) without my permission especially if I have wrote for free. I'm sorry if this comes across as overly serious but I need to be sure of these matters before I would consider submitting. 

Anyway good luck with the magazine.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

supatips said:


> No thats fine it's just that while I don't mind contributing to a free magazine in my free time. I would expect to retain any copyright as the author of any article and do as I see fit with it. I would not like to write an article and have it potentially reproduced elsewhere (for free or paid) without my permission especially if I have wrote for free. I'm sorry if this comes across as overly serious but I need to be sure of these matters before I would consider submitting.
> 
> Anyway good luck with the magazine.


Sure, and if anyone has any concerns about that type of thing we can talk about it via email. This project is just a bit of fun at the moment so we haven't gone through copyrights etc., if you don't want me to do something with your article then so long as you let me know that then I won't. I'm not going to screw anyone over :lol2:

Thanks, I'll PM you if I need Chelonia articles in the future.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

ok after a quick look at the mag looks good how big are you thinking for real mag ?


----------



## Lushmush (Apr 26, 2013)

I think it is a really good idea, I look forward to reading future issues! Do you plan on having weekly, fortnightly or monthly issues?

However, I don't personally like the layout of the magazine and I'm not sure if it is just my laptop but some of the images within a couple of articles and the images on the first page appear 'stretched' :blush:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> ok after a quick look at the mag looks good how big are you thinking for real mag ?


What do you mean by real mag? We won't be printing this although we are hoping for larger magazines in the future. This months was constrained by the amount of authors we had, hopefully now this has been released we will have more submissions in the future. I don't have a number of pages in mind right now it entirely depends on the amount of people willing to contribute. 

Anyone interested in contributing can email us with a list of articles they would be interested in writing at: [email protected] we can then discuss it further :2thumb:


----------



## TillyTortoise (Dec 19, 2011)

As winter is quickly approaching, maybe somebody from this section could write an article about hibernation?


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Lushmush said:


> I think it is a really good idea, I look forward to reading future issues! Do you plan on having weekly, fortnightly or monthly issues?
> 
> However, I don't personally like the layout of the magazine and I'm not sure if it is just my laptop but some of the images within a couple of articles and the images on the first page appear 'stretched' :blush:


Thank you. I'm hoping to be able to commit to monthly issues. 

That's interesting. Due to the lack of people we had contributing in our first magazine we had to work with limited resources so some of the images weren't particularly high quality this may explain your issue. 

One of the things I would love people to do is to allow us to use their high quality photos in our magazine. If anyone just does photography as a bit of a hobby or wouldn't mind letting us use their photos then I would love to hear from them. The email is: [email protected]

EDIT: 
Sorry for re-posting email, it's getting hard to keep track as I've posted this thread in a few forums.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

TillyTortoise said:


> As winter is quickly approaching, maybe somebody from this section could write an article about hibernation?


That would be great : victory:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking good.

I may be interested in helping out with some basic beardie care articles, and you could possibly ask ArcadiaJohn for some UV lighting insights that he may help out with. Worth asking him.

I'd be interested in a printed copy if you decide to do them also.

I have a lot going on for the next few weeks and won't be online much (operation on thursday) but please feel free to add me to friends list and let me know when new mags are up and ready to read.

.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

NickBenger said:


> What do you mean by real mag? We won't be printing this although we are hoping for larger magazines in the future. This months was constrained by the amount of authors we had, hopefully now this has been released we will have more submissions in the future. I don't have a number of pages in mind right now it entirely depends on the amount of people willing to contribute.
> 
> Anyone interested in contributing can email us with a list of articles they would be interested in writing at: [email protected] we can then discuss it further :2thumb:


i thought it was a tester mag you wanted thoughts on my fault miss understood opps 

i would write you something but my gramma is :censor:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Read and comment, guys and guyesses- we need feedback- *and* contributors! :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

nicnet said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I may be interested in helping out with some basic beardie care articles, and you could possibly ask ArcadiaJohn for some UV lighting insights that he may help out with. Worth asking him.
> 
> ...


That sounds great. I'll write you down for beardie articles and note ArcadiaJohn too. 

I think the Moderators might get a bit pee'd off with me if I end up spamming everyone with the magazine but the easiest way to get updates on it is to either follow us on twitter @Repticulture OR facebook.com/repticulturemagazine

If you don't have either twitter or facebook let me know and I'll PM you when a new magazine comes out (Don't forget to favourite/bookmark the site too!). 

Good luck with your operation!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> i thought it was a tester mag you wanted thoughts on my fault miss understood opps
> 
> i would write you something but my gramma is :censor:


It is, but it's also a product of having an insufficient number of contributors to write a larger magazine. 

That's OK, you'll give Ron and our proof readers something to do :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Seriously though don't let that put you off.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

ok then give me a shout about anything spider related


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> ok then give me a shout about anything spider related


Will do! : victory:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

thinking about how about some care sheets?


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

I tried having a look once I was on the link it was just doing some crazy flashing thing!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

TillyTortoise said:


> As winter is quickly approaching, maybe somebody from this section could write an article about hibernation?


Well volunteered :no1:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> thinking about how about some care sheets?


In the magazine we have profiles of species detailing their care etc. If you could replicate something along those lines then that would be ideal. : victory:


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

sweet ill have ago


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Sjames said:


> I tried having a look once I was on the link it was just doing some crazy flashing thing!


We've realised today that the website isn't very phone friendly. Sorry, I'll try to figure out if it's something we can fix but for now we'll have to live with it I'm afraid


----------



## WinnieeMvP (Feb 4, 2013)

Apps are the way forward.

In all honesty I don't see many people showing interest in the UV. 

Reps reps reps!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> sweet ill have ago


Great! When you're done email it to (not sure if I've already posted it in this thread, sorry if so) [email protected]

EDIT: 
I should add we need the articles to be submitted in a Word doc file. Attach as many photos as you have separately. 

Look forward to reading your article


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

cool will do


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would but it doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

NickBenger said:


> We've realised today that the website isn't very phone friendly. Sorry, I'll try to figure out if it's something we can fix but for now we'll have to live with it I'm afraid


Ive gone on my laptop to have a read very good, see your from bristol always try and support the locals!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> I would but it doesn't work on my phone.


Sorry we've discovered today it's not very phone-friendly. I'm going to look into it when I get the chance but until then we're going to have to live with it  

Please come back and check it out when you're on a PC or Laptop though. I would still like to hear your opinion.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Sjames said:


> Ive gone on my laptop to have a read very good, see your from bristol always try and support the locals!


Thanks, nice to see more people from Bristol on here too :2thumb:

Anyone that wants to keep updated with the magazine can like us on Facebook: Repticulturemagazine OR follow us on Twitter @repticulture


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have read it on my tablet, and I am sure it would work on my HTC one x, I don't know if lesser (iphones) can open PDF files :Na_Na_Na_Na:

I say read, I mean skimmed through the fire bellied toads article. Seems well formatted and easy to read, even on a mobile device. :2thumb:


----------



## Zachary (Aug 1, 2012)

I've had a quick look and it looks great :2thumb:

I have a few high quality photos of my snakes you are welcome to use, as well as plenty of time if you want any written contributions, feel free to PM me : victory:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

plasma234 said:


> I have read it on my tablet, and I am sure it would work on my HTC one x, I don't know if lesser (iphones) can open PDF files :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I say read, I mean skimmed through the fire bellied toads article. Seems well formatted and easy to read, even on a mobile device. :2thumb:


Great, glad to hear it seems to be working on tablets. :2thumb:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Zachary said:


> I've had a quick look and it looks great :2thumb:
> 
> I have a few high quality photos of my snakes you are welcome to use, as well as plenty of time if you want any written contributions, feel free to PM me : victory:


I'll add you to the list of "People to PM" :lol2:

Thanks!


----------



## Zachary (Aug 1, 2012)

NickBenger said:


> I'll add you to the list of "People to PM" :lol2:
> 
> Thanks!


Thank you


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

NickBenger said:


> Great! When you're done email it to (not sure if I've already posted it in this thread, sorry if so) [email protected]
> 
> EDIT:
> I should add we need the articles to be submitted in a Word doc file. Attach as many photos as you have separately.
> ...


look in your email


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected] 

Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

muska2510 said:


> look in your email


We'll reply to all emails tomorrow. I'm trying to keep up with everything at the moment so don't have the time tonight. Look forward to reading it though : victory:

On a different note: 
If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected] 

Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Downloaded and works fine on my LG Nexus 4 phone (Firefox mobile browser, Adobe PDF reader) (sorry Adam, it's just the inferior iPhone that can't cope. lol).

Looks ok, my one suggestion would be less text per page and use larger images to break the text up more. The current layout is too much of a wall of text on most pages.

Good start though, and well done on offering it for free. : victory:

Ade


----------



## welshdean (Oct 10, 2010)

I've just tried to view this on my ipad and when downloading the PDF files on snake care sheets for example, it only brings up one page. So your unable to view the full article. But from what I can gather so far, there is good information. Me personally think there should be more colour and pictures just to bring it to life. That's just my opinion though :whistling2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Downloaded and works fine on my LG Nexus 4 phone (sorry Adam, it's just the inferior iPhone that can't cope. lol).
> 
> Looks ok, my one suggestion would be less text per page and use larger images to break the text up more. The current layout is too much of a wall of text on most pages.
> 
> ...


Great, I'll keep that in mind in future 


If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected] 

Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

welshdean said:


> I've just tried to view this on my ipad and when downloading the PDF files on snake care sheets for example, it only brings up one page. So your unable to view the full article. But from what I can gather so far, there is good information. Me personally think there should be more colour and pictures just to bring it to life. That's just my opinion though :whistling2:


Strange. People seem to be having issues viewing it from iPhones too. 

I'll keep that in mind for the next magazine, thanks.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected] 

Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected] 

Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

Most smartphones can open PDF files, this is why people are having issues


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> I have read it on my tablet, and I am sure it would work on my HTC one x, I don't know if lesser (iphones) can open PDF files :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I say read, I mean skimmed through the fire bellied toads article. Seems well formatted and easy to read, even on a mobile device. :2thumb:


It's still a work in progress- although we're really pleased with the result so far. keep feeding back, though- we want to make this the best it can be! :2thumb:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

iPhone user here. Just hangs when I try to go to the link you posted. Great idea, needs more work before general release me thinks, especially in these days of smartphone addiction.


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Very well done, guys!


----------



## JoeJ (May 8, 2012)

the website doesn't work on my laptop:hmm:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Very well done, guys!


Maybe you could write us a piece...?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe you could write us a piece...?


 
glen I agree with Ron


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

JoeJ said:


> the website doesn't work on my laptop:hmm:


Well that's very odd. What browser are you using? What does it actually do, is it just certain aspects of the website that don't work?


----------



## frogfreak (Jul 28, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> Maybe you could write us a piece...?


Guys, I'm flattered. :blush: But would love to see Stu, Nick and many others write an article. 

I do things a little different than most. I really only focused on one species and do a lot of experimenting. People say "you can't do that" I say "Oh yeah" and do it, just so I know if it's rhetoric or not. In many cases it is just that.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Guys, I'm flattered. :blush: But would love to see Stu, Nick and many others write an article.
> 
> I do things a little different than most. I really only focused on one species and do a lot of experimenting. People say "you can't do that" I say "Oh yeah" and do it, just so I know if it's rhetoric or not. In many cases it is just that.


That is *exactly* the kind of thing we want- based on actual experience, rather than theory. And don't get *too* flattered, my Transatlantic Chum; we have asked other people too- but we want your viewpoint! :lol2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this Ron. I should let everyone know we're still very short of Lizard and Chelonia writers.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Still not working!


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Wolflore said:


> Still not working!


I haven't had a chance to look into it yet although from what I've been told by people it seems that iPhones don't support PDF files and this is causing a problem for a lot of people. I have tested the website and magazine on a HTC and had no issues. 

Is it an iPhone you're using and are you able to access the site but not the magazine, or nothing at all? 

Thanks.


----------



## blabble182 (Dec 26, 2010)

drop me a PM when you get the chance, ive got a number of different reps including some lesser know geckos i could write about, plus i can get some decent photos


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

NickBenger said:


> I haven't had a chance to look into it yet although from what I've been told by people it seems that iPhones don't support PDF files and this is causing a problem for a lot of people. I have tested the website and magazine on a HTC and had no issues.
> 
> Is it an iPhone you're using and are you able to access the site but not the magazine, or nothing at all?
> 
> Thanks.


Lots of flashing when I get to the page. iPhones have no issues with PDFs btw. I can read them fine, just your site doesn't stay still long enough to do anything.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

NickBenger said:


> I haven't had a chance to look into it yet although from what I've been told by people it seems that iPhones don't support PDF files and this is causing a problem for a lot of people. I have tested the website and magazine on a HTC and had no issues.
> 
> Is it an iPhone you're using and are you able to access the site but not the magazine, or nothing at all?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm using iPhone tried safari and chrome. PDFs are fine just can't press anything due to the constant flashing.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

blabble182 said:


> drop me a PM when you get the chance, ive got a number of different reps including some lesser know geckos i could write about, plus i can get some decent photos


Will do. 



Wolflore said:


> Lots of flashing when I get to the page. iPhones have no issues with PDFs btw. I can read them fine, just your site doesn't stay still long enough to do anything.





Jesterone said:


> I'm using iPhone tried safari and chrome. PDFs are fine just can't press anything due to the constant flashing.


Oh ok, thank you. Again, I'll look into it but I fear there may not be a lot I can do.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Please, no articles about washing your snakes in Asda own brand energy drink.:whistling2:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

kato said:


> Please, no articles about washing your snakes in Asda own brand energy drink.:whistling2:


Sounds like the start of a good recipe :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
Whilst we were originally aiming to get a magazine out on September the 1st we have not received enough articles to do so. Therefore I'm confident the next magazine will be out on October 1st. Sorry to everyone that was expecting a magazine today  

Thanks, 
Nick


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

NickBenger said:


> If anyone would be kind enough to allow us to use their photos in the magazine could they please email them to: [email protected]
> 
> Along with details of who to credit for the photos. Please only submit photos taken by yourself that you're willing to allow us to use in the magazine.


If you ever do a vivarium section message me I thoroughly enjoyed adding a self and the DIY that went into creating my Leo's vivs  have lots of pics. Happy to share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

retrobangs said:


> If you ever do a vivarium section message me I thoroughly enjoyed adding a self and the DIY that went into creating my Leo's vivs  have lots of pics. Happy to share
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm glad you bumped this thread actually, we had a change of plan recently and changed the basic concept from a magazine to a website with lots of informative articles on. There have been more articles posted since the first magazine so it's worth checking out if you haven't since. 

Why don't you email me your idea and some info and we can talk about it... [email protected] : victory:


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

NickBenger said:


> I'm glad you bumped this thread actually, we had a change of plan recently and changed the basic concept from a magazine to a website with lots of informative articles on. There have been more articles posted since the first magazine so it's worth checking out if you haven't since.
> 
> Why don't you email me your idea and some info and we can talk about it... [email protected] : victory:


That's probably a better idea for you guys as it will be easier to maintain and won't mean monthly article targets if you have a slow month. I will chuck you an email in an hour with some ideas. Could be nice to add and you guys can change concept 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

just seen this. some nice articles on the website. good luck with it all.


----------



## NickBenger (Nov 18, 2010)

exoticsandtropics said:


> just seen this. some nice articles on the website. good luck with it all.


Thank you. 



retrobangs said:


> That's probably a better idea for you guys as it will be easier to maintain and won't mean monthly article targets if you have a slow month. I will chuck you an email in an hour with some ideas. Could be nice to add and you guys can change concept
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Exactly, I wrote a larger explanation on the News section but you're right it's much easier for us.


----------



## Sophiejake (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys, please can you spare a few minutes to check out my tutorial on ' how to make a reptile hammock' it would be much appreciated as I came up with the idea my self and it's VERY easy & cheap to make and works great:2thumb: thanks in advance How to make a Simple, easy & cheap reptile hammock - YouTube I'll be posting 'how to videos' relating to making vivarium décor etc. in the future, video suggestions would be awesome :2thumb: cheers


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you still looking for articles. I have a blog going now with a few articles I think might be worth a read 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

